# Celia is on day 147/148 Celia delivered yay!



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Celia is on day 135 today. She had triplets last year and delivered on day 140. First pics are from day 124.

















These pics are from yesterday on day 134.
























Sorry if the pics aint that good they are from my blackberry. What do you think she will have trips again. Im just hoping for some does she had two bucks and a doe last time. Would like more does this time lol.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Gallifrey Farm Celia is on day 135.*

She has awesome coloring. Very pretty.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Gallifrey Farm Celia is on day 135.*

looks more like twins but triplets are a possibility if she has had them before -- she is a deep doe so hiding a third in there isnt out of the question


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Gallifrey Farm Celia is on day 135.*

:leap: We are on day 141 but she is acting normal. I have seen her doing some stretching maybe getting them positioned. Will try to get some updated pics here soon. Maybe not to much longer to go.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Gallifrey Farm Celia is on day 135.*

I hope she gives you triplets again...and soon! Very pretty mama to be!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Gallifrey Farm Celia is on day 142*

Today is 142 for celia she is seeming more needy. I can put my fingers half way around her tail head so ligments are going slowly. Her udder still seems to need to fill some more. But the baby/babies are going crazy. I could feel a baby on the left side and it was so noticable that I could stand there and watch it move then I put my hand on it and felt it kick and kick. So exciting. Well here are some pics of her.
















Hoping for some :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Celia is on day 142 updated pics today!*

:kidred: :kidred: ray:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Celia is on day 142 updated pics today!*

Should be two and hoping they're :kidred: :kidred: for you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Celia is on day 142 updated pics today!*

She looks like there could be 3 in there...and just look at her udder, filling in very well.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Celia is on day 142 updated pics today!*

She's pretty. It looks like she's coming along well,hope you get :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Celia is on day 147 today!*

Im going crazy she is on 147 today. She is posty and I think ligs are gone but im not real good with that. :shrug: I will try to get pics of her later today. Her udder looks good to me but Im no expert on this stuff since this is really my first kidding season. Still eating good she keeps trying to lick my hands but dont seem to be any different so who know. :GAAH:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Celia is on day 1447/148*

Celia is still keeping me hanging on still. Here is pics of her today. She is starting to cry a little bit. I think she looks posty but not sure about that. Can wrap fingers all the way around her tail head now. Her udder looks fuller to.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Celia is on day 147/148 update pics today!*

SOOON?!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Celia is on day 147/148 update pics today!*

She's posty....and she'll be going very soon. Her udder will continue to fill as well so don't be too surprised when you notice it is much bigger over the next few hours. It's 11:30 now...and if she hasn't started labor at this point, I expect she will towards morning.

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way Joanie for a healthy delivery :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Celia is on day 147/148 update pics today!*

Hope she gives ya kids soon! Sending easy kidding vibes your way! I say :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:

Good luck Joanie!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Celia is on day 147/148 update pics today!*

yeah keep checking her. she looks very close!
:kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Celia is on day 147/148 update pics today!*

Yay! Babies soon! :wahoo:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Celia is on day 147/148 update pics today!*

Babies where born early this morning. I heard a commontion on baby monitor and went to check and she had already had them and was cleaning them. No screaming no noise what so ever. The only thing that woke me up was the doe that was in the pen with her was having a fit. She had twins buck/doe. Im so excited that the delivery went so easy. Thanks for all the well wishes. Pics in the birth announcments.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats Joanie!!!!!!! :stars:


----------

